# neue kopete verison - aber immer noch nich tauglich...

## jonny_mc_conny

Guten Tag allerseits...

ich hab mir eigentlich wesentlich mehr von der neuen kopete version gewünscht...

unter den neuerungen stand unter anderem ein stabiler datentransfer, is jedenfalls bei mir nich der fall...

1. nur über MSN gibt es die funktion (die aber nich funktioniert)

2. wenn jemand mir eine datei schicken will, bekomm ich nur dir im chat fenster "Incoming File Transfer" aber sonst nichts... kein fenster, kein speichern unter etc.

3. wenn ich jemanden eine datei schicken will, passiert gar nichts...

is das normal bzw. gibt es das abhilfe?

mal abgesehen weiterhin gaim zu nutzen ^^

txh im vorraus

----------

## toskala

kopete sucked einfach. ich hab mit dem teil auch nur sorgen, ärger und probleme. sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber ich bleib deshalb bei licq.

----------

## nic0000

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 1. nur über MSN gibt es die funktion (die aber nich funktioniert)
> 
> 2. wenn jemand mir eine datei schicken will, bekomm ich nur dir im chat fenster "Incoming File Transfer" aber sonst nichts... kein fenster, kein speichern unter etc.
> 
> 3. wenn ich jemanden eine datei schicken will, passiert gar nichts...
> ...

 

Also ich setze die alte Version 0.10.2 (KDE 3.4.1) ein und da geht alles mit MSN. Sowohl verschicken als auch empfangen mit speichern und Dateinamen wählen etc.

Es gehen dafür viele andere Sachen in meiner Version nicht. Die Entwickler haben doch nicht etwa funktionierende Sachen wieder zerschossen?

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hab nirgendwo gelesen, dass Dateitransfer für ICQ unterstützt wird. Lediglich eine generelle Unterstützung für Dateitransfer gibt es, implementiert ist es afaik für die Protokolle MSN, IRC, Jabber.

licq und gaim hab ich früher mal irgendwann benutzt, fand sie aber recht nervig. Kopete integriert sich sehr schön ins System, insbesondere die Synchronisation mit dem Adressbuch und die flexiblen Benachrichtigungen über knotify sind gut.

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## _hephaistos_

wie wärs, wenn ihr euch nicht nur beklagt und stattdessen mit den entwicklern kontakt aufnehmt und schaut, dass ihr bugs reported. absichtlich sind sicherlich keine drin!

----------

## toskala

das problem an kopete, für mich hauptsächlich, ist dass die server-side contact lists nicht korrekt funktionieren. teile meiner kontakte sind offline markiert, egal ob die online, visible, oder was auch immer sind.

dieses problem werde ich sicherlich nicht zum hunderttausendsten mal in einen bugtracker stopfen, da es dieses schon gibt.

ich persönlich hab ja nix gegen kopete, das elend ist halt nur dass es für mich so schlecht tauglich ist.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich mag kopete, weil es so schön bunt ist  :Wink: 

Nun, ich habe auch einen seltsamen Fehler entdeckt: Manchmal wird ein definitiv inaktiver ICQ-Kontakt kurz online gesetzt.

Was solls, zum chatten reicht es allemal, oder? Einen Dateitransfer kann man doch noch immer per e-mail Anhang erledigen...

----------

## Earthwings

 *toskala wrote:*   

> das problem an kopete, für mich hauptsächlich, ist dass die server-side contact lists nicht korrekt funktionieren. teile meiner kontakte sind offline markiert, egal ob die online, visible, oder was auch immer sind.

 Ich glaube, dass ist das ein Bug einer älteren Version, der mittlerweile behoben ist. Man muss die betroffenen Kontakte neu hinzufügen, um dieses Problem zu beheben. Ist allerdings ziemlich nervig, da stimme ich dir zu.

----------

## nic0000

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> ch glaube, dass ist das ein Bug einer älteren Version, der mittlerweile behoben ist. Man muss die betroffenen Kontakte neu hinzufügen, um dieses Problem zu beheben. Ist allerdings ziemlich nervig, da stimme ich dir zu.

 

Ist behoben, aber dafür fängt Kopete die Kontakte mit der UID und nicht mit Namen einzutragen. 

Also ich benutze Kopete wegen KDE, aber das Programm ist wirklich eine einzige Baustelle und kein Aushängeschild für die Produktivität unter Linux. Ich werde aber weiterhin dieses Programm einsetzen, denn irgendwann wird es ja funktionieren. 

Ihr könnt mich ruhig als Masochisten abstempeln   :Wink: 

----------

## Ruad

[Senf]

Und die Synchronität der Emoticons unter den Clients ist ja auch mehr als mies. Was unter Windows mit dem original ICQ-Client als verschämtes Lächeln durchgeht  :Embarassed:  , wird unter Kopete mit dem Standardset zur furchteinflößenden Vampirfledermaus... Da sag noch einer, die Technik würde Probleme der Kommunikation beseitigen.. Erschrecken tut man sich da!

[/Senf]

musst ich jetzt mal rauslassen  :Wink: 

Iso Din Norm für Emoticons!

...

ach ja.. damit es nicht nur senf ist: kopete funktioniert unter kde 3.4 für das was ich brauche: satz eintippen.. enter.. erfolg sehen.. sätze zurückbekommen..chat halt...Was macht ihr nur alle mit den Teilen  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Iso Din Norm für Emoticons!

 

NEIN!!! Diese unsäglichen, nervigen, blinkenden, agressivmachenden, herumhüpfenden, beschissenen, störenden kleinen Bildchen abschaffen! Man sollte die

INITIATIVE GEGEN HTML UND GRAPHISCHE SMILIES IN EMAILS, FOREN-EINTRÄGEN UND CHAT-PROGRAMMEN

starten ;-)

Im Übrigen stimme ich dir zu: kopete hat zwar Bugs, zeigt teils Leute noch als online an, wenn sie's schon nicht mehr sind, etc. ... aber es taugt eigentlich für das, was ich will -- Satz eintippen, ENTER -- Satz bekommen -- Lesen -- Satz eintippen ...

----------

## Phlogiston

ja gegen die bunte kacke bin ich auch. Aber was mich an kopete nervt ist Folgendes:

-Wenn keine Internetverbindung besteht nervt er dauernd mit Fehlern, er könne hotmail nicht auflösen.

-Wenn man mit MSN unsichtbar ist, bekommt man dauernd sehr nervige Nachrichten: Wenn sie unsichtbar sind können sie keine Nachrichten versenden, oder so ähnlich. Das Problem ist vor allem dass man nicht auswählen kann dass diese Meldung nur einmal erscheint.

-Seit kde 3.5 wird in der gelben Blase nur noch der Name angezeit aber nicht die eigentliche Nachricht, so macht es auch keinen Sinn zu entscheiden ob ich ignorieren will oder nicht.

Positiv jedoch: Dateitransfer funktioniert beinahe immer hier und das Programm ist ziemlich stabil.

Grüsse

Phlogiston

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *toskala wrote:*   

> kopete sucked einfach. ich hab mit dem teil auch nur sorgen, ärger und probleme. sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber ich bleib deshalb bei licq.

 

licq synconisiert leider nicht richtig mit dem icqserver.daher gehen immer kontakte verloren...so ist es bei mir...leider..!

----------

## tagwar

kopete hat ja einige features die ich persönlich ganz nett finde... die TeX unterstützung z.B., oder das kttsd plugin...

was allerdings extrem nervt, ist, dass man ihm nicht sagen kann, dass er sich nicht wegen der icq-authorisierung aufregen soll...  :Smile:  SIM ist das schööön-egal... ich hab jede Menge Leute auf meiner Liste, die mich nie authorisiert haben. Was solls, ich unterhalt mich trotzdem mit ihnen... kopete zeigt mir die immer mit irgendwelchen roten X'en an.. auch wenn man die entsprechende Option aktiviert.... autsch..

eine kreuzung aus SIM und Kopete wär für mich perfekt..  :Smile:  funktionalität von SIM und die features von Kopete... *träum*

----------

## l3u

... oder man benutzt einfach ICQ (den Antichrist!!!) nicht mehr, sondern nur Jabber und Psi!

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ... oder man benutzt einfach ICQ (den Antichrist!!!) nicht mehr, sondern nur Jabber und Psi!

 

Ja aber dann hat man nicht alle Funktionalitäten.

----------

## l3u

Was kann ICQ, was Jabber nicht kann?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Was kann ICQ, was Jabber nicht kann?

 

Ich meinte MSN... Geht denn mit Jabber die Dateiübertragung? Aber im Allgemeinen nützt es mit ja nichts, denn ich würde dann ja immer noch kopete verwenden, also auch mit Jabber.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Leider verhält es sich hier wie so oft. ICQ ist in der Windowswelt sehr verbreitet, alle meine Freunde benutzen es. Ich glaube nicht , dass auch nur einer aus meiner Kontaktliste bereit wäre, auf Jabber zu wechseln. Lieber suchen sie Patches aus dem Netz, um im ICQ die Werbung abzuschalten.

Kopete-3.5.0 kann jetzt zumindest Authorisierungsanfragen richtig bearbeiten, dafür kriege ich jetzt bei jedem einloggen die Meldung "xxx hat ihre Authorisierungsanfrage genehmigt".

Ich habe aber trotzdem die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass Kopete irgendwann endlich mal die grundlegendsten ICQ-Funktionen richtig unterstützt.

----------

## Phlogiston

Hmm wenn du jabber benutzt, müssen die Anderen gar nichts wechseln, oder sehe ich da was falsch. Das ist doch ein Protokoll bei dem der Server die versch. Protokolle beherrscht und dann alles regelt. Bei mir ist die Situation ähnlich ausser das alle MSN verwenden. Aber wenn ich auf Jabber wechsle dann habe ich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.

Dass kopete einmal gut wird, kann ich nicht sagen, was auffallend ist, das gewisse Sachen schlimmer werden als bei Vorgängerversionen; dies ist sehr selten zu beobachten bei einem kde Programm   :Cool: 

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> Hmm wenn du jabber benutzt, müssen die Anderen gar nichts wechseln, oder sehe ich da was falsch. Das ist doch ein Protokoll bei dem der Server die versch. Protokolle beherrscht und dann alles regelt.

 

Ich wollte ja Kopete gern weiterbenutzen, also mit Kopete Jabber anstatt ICQ benutzen, da Jabber als OpenSource bestimmt besser unterstützt wird als ICQ.

Meine Windows-Kumpels wollen aber von ihrem ICQ nicht weg, da liegt das Problem, sie können ja in dem offiziellen ICQ-Client von www.icq.com nicht einen Jabber-Kontakt zu den Kontakten hinzufügen.

----------

## l3u

Also, ich hatt noch kein Problem mit Dateitransfers ... und wenn ich nur Jabber benutzen würde, dann würde ich auch nicht kopete sondern Psi benutzen!

----------

